# Prof. Darshan Singh Ji Khalsa's Nagpur Seminar Discourse Post "Excommunication"



## Admin (Jan 30, 2010)

Professor Darshan Singh Khalsa's Nagpur Seminar Post "Excommunication"
<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=7,0,0,0" width="290" height="24">
<embed swliveconnect="default" src="http://www.ggsacademy.com/modules/swftools/shared/1pixelout/player.swf" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" scale="showall" quality="autohigh" loop="false" menu="false" play="true" name="" base="http://www.ggswebacademy.com/" allowfullscreen="true" salign="tl" flashvars="autostart=no&loop=no&soundFile=http://www.mediafire.com/file/jzzzuugiw1n/147-Nagpur-Seminar.mp3" allowscriptaccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" width="290" height="24">
</object>
*Click the play button above to listen the Nagpur Discourse (in Punjabi)*


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry I can not see the play button.
Please some one help me locate where it is ?


----------



## Bmandur (Jan 31, 2010)

Same here I can not see the Play button
Thank you


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 31, 2010)

Jios

I can see the play button and think this may be some kind of problem interfacing your browser's media player software.

Are you on Internet Explorer? Or on Firefox? Those two browsers should not be a problem. But if they are, then you have to make sure that your browser can see and play this file.

Or you may need an update. 

The browser displays the file  using FlashPlayer. So that may need to be updated. 

Or your browser may need to be updated.

Or your media player - e.g., iTunes or QuickTime may need to be updated.

I can't tell without seeing your computer. However the file originates from this site, and you can scroll down to the Excommunication link - third from top - and you will see Nagpur Seminar etc in the description.

http://ggsacademy.com/panthicvichar/dasamgranth/edict

Let me know one way or the other.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 31, 2010)

Bmandur ji

Please see your private messages. I sent you something.


----------



## Admin (Jan 31, 2010)

You may need to update your browers to the lastest version... SPN works best with firefox and Internet Explorer, Google Chrome and all others are also fine... if you cannot see the play button then you may need to download adobe flash player from here... Adobe - Adobe Flash Player 

Please let me know if the problem persists..

Regards

Aman


----------



## Bmandur (Jan 31, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur Ji

Thanks I have seen it 

I hope  every one should join us their

Gurfateh


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 31, 2010)

BTW Aman Singh ji

Thanks for posting the video to start. And the speech given by Professor Darshan by audio above.


----------



## prem judge (Jan 31, 2010)

Aman Singh said:


> Professor Darshan Singh Khalsa's Nagpur Seminar Post "Excommunication"
> <OBJECT codeBase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=7,0,0,0" classid=clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=290 height=24>
> <embed swliveconnect="default" src="http://www.ggsacademy.com/modules/swftools/shared/1pixelout/player.swf" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" scale="showall" quality="autohigh" loop="false" menu="false" play="true" name="" base="http://www.ggswebacademy.com/" allowfullscreen="true" salign="tl" flashvars="autostart=no&loop=no&soundFile=http://www.mediafire.com/file/jzzzuugiw1n/147-Nagpur-Seminar.mp3" allowscriptaccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" width="290" height="24">
> </OBJECT>
> *Click the play button above to listen the Nagpur Discourse (in Punjabi)*


Many Thanks Amman Singh Ji, just heard the full tape which makes the case very clear. Now do we allow Darshan Singh Ji to take up the fight all by himself or are we prepared to join the fray? I appeal to all true Sikhs
"Rise All Ye Faithful and join the battle as it is your precious Heritage won
at great sacrifice, life and limb,.... we owe it ot our future generations to weed out the chaff, lies and deception and leave them a legasy of truth
as handed down to us in the form of our living Guru SGGS Ji"

Let us give momentum to this movement which the "Masands sitting at Akal Takath" have unwittingly provided to bringabout their downfall once and forall along with their masters. People of Punjab wakeup and use your votes wisely and for the cause of Our Guru Sahibs, throw out these rotton slaves of RSS and the like who are the true authors of all these
evil practises/rights/rituals slowley creeping back into our midst. I have started using "Ex communicate me too - I support Darshan Singh and the SGGS Ji" as subject of all my e-mails and will wear black band to Gurudura Sahib. I think that there is a website on GoldenTemple which can be bombarded by e-mails...let us also post letters  to the Jathedars and
flood their mail boxes.

The idea is to keep this matter in the limelight, no we dont have to take out stree marches or sit on "thati taavis", but can still be as effective by simply hitting the send/forward button to all our contacts, friends, family
and so on... You will be surprised that not many care or bother so we have to keep doing it until the penny drops.

Some enterprising Gurusikh in India may want to start mass producing stickers like " I bow only to SGGS" or similar which can be displayed on windscreens and homes. Trendy t-shirts with some similar wording may be another avenue so long as it keeps the message going. Let us take the fight up to those "masands at Akal Takath" and keep getting into their face until we acheive our goal. Poloticans/Relegious Merchants all rely on the laziness of the masses and get away with daylight robbery
lies and false promices, so we have to be pro active and keep the drums
beating if we desire to keep our sacrad sccriptures safe. (Sadly I have yet to receive any reply to all the postings that I have forwarded to my e-mail circles, do they read or care....still I will persist and WaheguruJi will do the rest). We were advocate the path of action by Guru Nanak Sahib Ji so join in the movement in anyway you can but please do contribute...

WaheguruJis Blessings to all.:support:


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 1, 2010)

prem-judge ji

Great comments! Great ideas! 
*
"The idea is to keep this matter in the limelight, no we dont have to  take out stree marches or sit on "thati taavis", but can still be as  effective by simply hitting the send/forward button to all our contacts,  friends, family*"

Barack Obama won the US Presidency against all odds by using the Internet strategically. You have started the ball rolling even if you don't see it now. The brainstorming has begun. 

I personally will follow up myself with some of these thoughts.


----------



## harkinder (Feb 1, 2010)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

I am in agreement with the decision of the Five Chiefs of the Takhats. Mr Darshan Singh put up a futile and very egistic stand in this matter. He deserved to be awarded this treatment for two reasons:
1. He has no right to criticise the Bani of Dhann Dhann Guru Gobind Singh ji.
2. He has no right to use derogatory language for The Dasam Granth Sahib, one of our holy scriptures after Sri Guru Granth Sahib.
3. He has spread lies that there are two Gurus of Sikhs being promoted by two of the Takhats. The fact is that our Ardas in every place on the face o this earth starts with same Stanza and in it clear wording used is: Dasaam Patshahiaan ke saroop Dhan Dhann Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji ka Dhyaan Dhar ke bolo ji Waheguru. No one ever says "Do Granth Sahib ji ka Dhyaan dharke..." . And regarding Parkash: This Dasam Granth Sahib is a large volume, and must be opened with respect because t has Gurbani of Sri Kalghidhar ji Mharaj. It is importanmt to note that the peehra of Dasam Granth is smaller in size and always lower than the Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji. So there is no point of disrespect of one granth against the other. The two granths Sahib's are not competing with each other sitting next to each other. Just as where there are more than two Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji parkash at the same place are not competing. Or where Sri Japuji is also being Parkash in Gutka form next to sro Guru Granth Sahib, it is not competing or trying to lower the respect of Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji. Just as if you say Sat Sri Akal to your Chacha and hug your father  standing next to each other, there is no intention to show disrespect to one aginst the other. Both have their place in mind of the person. This foolishness must stop. The argument is completely "Thothee" - Hollow. 
4. The ragi is not a "great scholar of Gurbani" as being promoted because he has been telling openly that he had been singing Bani from only Amar Kirtan and never consulted the sources all his life. What a stupid thing to do. This tells us how well read this man was till he turned Sattar_Bahattaryia (70's).
5. No one can and should challenge authority f Sri Akal Takhat Sahib.
Thanks
Harkinder Singh, London, Canada


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 1, 2010)

Harkinder Singh Chahal Ji..welcome.
Although i dont garee with some of your views..still its good to have you here on SPN where we give equal opportunity to all views - our readers are Mature enough to judge for themsleves...Jee aiyan Nu.:welcome:


----------

